# Posts per page?



## _puRe (Feb 12, 2012)

Normally there's an option/setting to change the number of posts per page in threads. I've looked everywhere and can't seem to find any option.

Does it not exist... Or can someone point me in the right direction...


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20516-forum-length
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19310-is-there-a-way-to-increase-the-number-of-posts-per-page
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18381-how-do-i-view-more-than-10-posts-per-page-in-the-threads
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14766-any-way-of-showing-more-than-20-topics-per-page
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14337-posts-per-page

It's been brought up too many times. You can't change it, except in Tapatalk.
Mod can lock this if they wish.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you for explaining.


----------

